# How much is an AF Augacephalus Junodi worth



## johncobb86 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi
Cant find any for sale so i cant check but im wondering how much are Augachephalus Junodi worth as adult females, i understand theyre quite rare?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

johncobb86 said:


> Hi
> Cant find any for sale so i cant check but im wondering how much are Augachephalus Junodi worth as adult females, i understand theyre quite rare?


To be fair I wouldnt Imagine much someone correct me if I wrong almost all babbons are cheap I'd imagine the kings are tge most expensive and even there fairly cheap now


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> To be fair I wouldnt Imagine much someone correct me if I wrong almost all babbons are cheap I'd imagine the kings are tge most expensive and even there fairly cheap now


Wouldnt call balfouri's cheap myself:whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

DannyB said:


> Wouldnt call balfouri's cheap myself:whistling2:


Even there cheap now and there a exception coz of the blue spider craze they had 3 about an inch long for 120


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Who did? Most german breeders still sell these at around £50 a sling, and adult females are still over £100 most of the time. Not all baboons are cheap.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Slings of these sold on here for £25 each a week or two back anyway


----------



## johncobb86 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah i seen that, and as slings go (with the exception of balfouri) is pretty pricey. im shocked also at the price the king baboon is going for at spider shop, cant believe they have any left at that price. Yeah i dont think ive evr seen junodi for sale as AF though, not that there high in demand or anything


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

I havent either, there stunning though, got any pics?


----------



## johncobb86 (Apr 17, 2009)

lol i have pics of the T i have in mind but i have only recently decided that this is what it might be as we initially thought it was a P.Murinus, so if someone can 100% positively i.d this as something else dont judge too harshly.

while writing this reply i cant find an option to insert a photo so what im going to do is upload them to my profile page then if someone can kindly enough either move them for me or just perouse them there, sorry im as thick as mince :blush:


----------



## johncobb86 (Apr 17, 2009)

its in "My Collection" album on my profile page


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Here you go mate


----------



## johncobb86 (Apr 17, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Even there cheap now and there a exception coz of the blue spider craze they had 3 about an inch long for 120


was someone selling 3 for £120 or 120 each?


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Its a good looking thing whatever it is, does look like the few pictures of junodi's ive seen, but my knowledge of them is basically nothing lol


----------



## johncobb86 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Biggys


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

johncobb86 said:


> Thanks Biggys


No worries : victory:


----------



## johncobb86 (Apr 17, 2009)

Im struggling with the difference between P.Murinus and the A.Junodi identity, i understand A.Junodi was once Pterinochilus but i'd be interested to know the taxonimic differences, similiar interest in B.Smithi and B.Annitha


----------



## johncobb86 (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyway if slings are goin for £25 then im gonna say AF are worth £60-£80, is that fair?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I dunno what it is but that's a proper spider gotta get myself one I.donno what there worth but looking at it I wouldst say tgere cheap I thougjt they looked just like h.macs must have been.wrong I'm full of bad advise today


----------



## FOREST FLOOR (Nov 3, 2009)

At the risk of being slated I will put my opinion forward....I currently have 4 p.murinus and none of them look like that!!!. That said I believe A.Junodi are slightly darker than the one you have there and they exhibit an orangey colour on the top section of each leg.
It kinda looks like Pterinochilus chordatus. 

.. I will admit that African spiders are not my chosen specialised subject so I am happy to be corrected:2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

DannyB said:


> I havent either, there stunning though, got any pics?


does this count lol still in discussion as to whether its A. breyeri or infact A. junodi


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> does this count lol still in discussion as to whether its A. breyeri or infact A. junodi
> 
> image


Ooooh look at that :mf_dribble: I knew i wanted one of these. Good looking set up to by the looks of it.


----------



## johncobb86 (Apr 17, 2009)

FOREST FLOOR said:


> At the risk of being slated I will put my opinion forward....I currently have 4 p.murinus and none of them look like that!!!. That said I believe A.Junodi are slightly darker than the one you have there and they exhibit an orangey colour on the top section of each leg.
> It kinda looks like Pterinochilus chordatus.
> 
> .. I will admit that African spiders are not my chosen specialised subject so I am happy to be corrected:2thumb:


When you said Junodi look darker i automatically thought A.Breyeri but its not light enough at the patella and femur i dont think, ive been undecided on this species ever since we got it over a year ago! its a tough one lol


----------



## johncobb86 (Apr 17, 2009)

Also i definatley dont think its a P.chordatus (i may be corrected)


----------



## johncobb86 (Apr 17, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> does this count lol still in discussion as to whether its A. breyeri or infact A. junodi
> 
> image


I would say A.Breyeri


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

johncobb86 said:


> Also i definatley dont think its a P.chordatus (i may be corrected)


do you want to see P .chrodatus?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

DannyB said:


> Ooooh look at that :mf_dribble: I knew i wanted one of these. Good looking set up to by the looks of it.


His tanks look the nuts wen u see em


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> does this count lol still in discussion as to whether its A. breyeri or infact A. junodi
> 
> image


 
Lovely example there Noel. 

To be honest I know of a few people who have adult 'Augachephalus' in their collections.... I know they are a less commonly seen African terrestrial but it's only of recent that I realised they carried such a heavy price tag.
-P


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Going by the shallow fovea (what I can see from that pic) I would say it is a _breyeri!_



Dr3d said:


> does this count lol still in discussion as to whether its A. breyeri or infact A. junodi
> 
> image


----------



## TheSpiderShop (Apr 5, 2006)

If remember correctly Breyeri and the sp."Mozambique" have a pale abdominal band. Or it the other way around.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

I believe that both _A. breyeri_ and _A. junodi_ have a pale abdominal band. I'm not sure about _A. ezendami _though. It's easy enough to differentiate between _A. junodi_ and the other 2 by checking for dense femoral setae on the underside of legs I & II. If you can't see through it it's likely to be _A. junodi_ and if you can then it's one of the other two. Most likely_ A. ezendami _as I don't think there's many of the other two in the hobby these days. I know colour isn't always a great indicator and can vary greatly from spider to spider and picture to picture but I've read that A. junodi don't have so much of the orange colouration on the tarsi if any at all.

Based on that I would suggest that Noel's specimen is most likely _A. ezendami_. I'm not sure about John's. A closer, clearer picture of the femora of legs I & II would help.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

I was told on here via pm that junodi have a band across the book lungs, and as mine has no distinct band that led me to believe mine is now breyeri.. Was given a link to this thread: The Tarantula Store -> New Aquisition


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

nice to see me being talked about in a good way, lol

and i still have that girl too...in fact she was the spiderlings momma....and given the scarcity of spiderlings of this species i didnt think 25 was out of the way (which wasnt seeing as 75% of them were sold before i advertised) and 80 is about right for an AF IF you can get 100% id!

alot of the problem is that people that THINK they have junodi actually dont, so when males are put in with females that are attacked and eaten because they dont know the dance steps and then the true id'd junodi females miss out on having a male (this happens with alot of sp. actually)

PS, i still have maybe a dozen slings i can sell :lol2:


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Best thing you can do is have a read of these papers and a look at your spiders at the same time:

Original description of A. ezendami
http://www.baboonspiders.de/files/G...yrus.spp.Formerly.Included.In.Coelogenium.pdf

Redescriptions of A. breyeri & junodi
http://www.baboonspiders.de/files/G...us.and.Eucratoscelus.Revision.description.pdf


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> nice to see me being talked about in a good way, lol
> 
> and i still have that girl too...in fact she was the spiderlings momma....and given the scarcity of spiderlings of this species i didnt think 25 was out of the way (which wasnt seeing as 75% of them were sold before i advertised) and 80 is about right for an AF IF you can get 100% id!
> 
> ...


 
If it wasnt for the abdominal markings being different I would have said that looks just like Chrodatus steve haha real nice fella


----------

